# [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012



## GoldenMic (2. Oktober 2012)

*[Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Edit: Hier gehts zur aktuellen Umfrage:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-diskussion-dvd-huelle-ab-pcgh-12-2012-a.html

Bei der DVD Variante der PCGH 11/2012 findet der Leser statt der gewohnten Papphülle für die DVD eine Papiperhülle vor. Diese muss mit Schere oder sonstigem abgetrennt werden, kann also nicht einfach abgetrennt werden wie die alte. Zurück bleibt ein unschöner Stummel, da man sich doch etwas Luft lässt um das Magazin nicht unnötig zu zerfetzen.
Weiterhin kann man die DVD in diesem Format nicht einfach der alten Sammlung hinzufügen. Hinzu kommt das die Infos zur DVD auf der DVD stehen. Zumindest das mag bei der neuen Single Side DVD kein Problem sein, ich fand es vorher dennoch besser.

Ich wünsche mir die alte DVD zurück und hätte auch gern eine andere Hülle für die aktuelle DVD. Ansonsten bin ich persönlich zumindest am überlegen ob ich beim nächsten Abo nicht lieber zur Magazin Variante greife um das monatliche Herumschnipseln zu umgehen.

Ich würde gern eure Meinung dazu hören

Gruß,
Mic


----------



## TempestX1 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Da ich die DVDs sowieso in den Heften aufbewahre stört es mich nicht.
Die "Verpackung" ist dafür sogar geeigneter als die Papphüllen da diese sich häufig selbstständig an der - - - - - (baoh... mir fällt ehrlich das Wort gerade nicht ein) gelöst hatten.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Die alte war schon praktischer.


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Persönlich stört mich die DVD vorne in der Ausgabe zu sehr beim lesen/umblättern. Deswegen ist das Herausnehmen für mich alternativlos.


----------



## biohaufen (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

[x]_ Stört mich, ich hätte gern die alte Hülle zurück.

_Stört mich definitiv, ich hätte gerne wieder die Variante zum Herausnehmen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

[x] _Stört mich, ich hätte gern die alte Hülle zurück._

_Die vorherige Hülle ließ sich da doch besser weg packen, man sah auch nach dem heraustrennen was drauf war und stabiler war die auch. Die neue Hülle ist eher ein Schritt in die Steinzeit_


----------



## Homerclon (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Boah nee, macht das wieder Rückgängig. Oder lasst euch was anderes einfallen.
Diese Disk-Hüllen haben mich schon vor Jahren gestört. 
1. Lassen sich nicht sauber heraustrennen (bzw. man braucht Werkzeug dazu) und stören beim lesen, wenn man sie drin lässt.
2. Inhaltsangabe auf DVD selbst ist nicht so übersichtlich.


----------



## Citynomad (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> [...]Die "Verpackung" ist dafür sogar geeigneter als die Papphüllen da diese sich häufig selbstständig an der - - - - - (baoh... mir fällt ehrlich das Wort gerade nicht ein) gelöst hatten.


 
Das Wort heißt Perforation. Oder auf Deutsch: Lochung.

BTT: Neue DVD=toll, Neue Hülle=oll.


----------



## TempestX1 (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*



Citynomad schrieb:


> Das Wort heißt Perforation.


Genau das hab ich gesucht


----------



## pringles (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

etwas anderes: mir ist es egal hab die version ohne cd, wollte nur wissen wie sich die stimmen verteilen


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

[x] _Stört mich, ich hätte gern die alte Hülle zurück._


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Wäre nett, es gebe die Antwortoption "ich will eine herausnehmbare Klarsichthülle". Das ist nämlich die realistischste Option, da die Pappe irrsinnig teuer wurde und kein Heft im Hause Computec die mehr nutzt, sodass es leider ziemlich unrealistisch ist.


----------



## L-man (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

ich fand die alte Hülle auch besser, das die dem Rostsift zum Opfer fällt kann ich aber auch verstehen. Die jetzige Hülle ist aber wirklich ein Zustand der inakzeptabel ist. Man kann sie nicht drin lassen weil das Heft dann verhärtet und sich nicht mehr vernünftig blättern lässt, entfernen lässt die sich aber auch nicht vernünftig ohne das Heft zu beschädigen. Mein einziger Anspruch ist eigendlich, sie sollte ohne Probleme entfernbar sein durch eine Perforation oder ähnliches.


----------



## spockilein (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Wie wäre es mit einer Hülle zum Ausdrucken und Selbstbasteln. Das gab es doch schon mal, soweit ich mich Erinnern kann.


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wäre nett, es gebe die Antwortoption "ich will eine herausnehmbare Klarsichthülle". Das ist nämlich die realistischste Option, da die Pappe irrsinnig teuer wurde und kein Heft im Hause Computec die mehr nutzt, sodass es leider ziemlich unrealistisch ist.


 
Fakt ist das die jetztige Hülle nicht akzeptabel ist. Ich kann zwar verstehen das man gewisse Dinge streichen muss, als regelmäßiger Käufer(Abo) sowie auch Werber für die Zeitschrift möchte ich aber schon gern zum Ausdruck bringen das ich wirklich die alte Hülle zurück haben möchte. Ich denke das sehen viele hier ähnlich.

Die Umfrageoption werde ich nicht mehr einfügen, da ich es falsch finde eine bereits angefange Umfrage abzuändern. Das könnte man ja von eurer Seite aus in die Hand nehmen mit einem Quick Poll oder Diskussionthread.

Gruß,
Mic



spockilein schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer Hülle zum Ausdrucken und Selbstbasteln. Das gab es doch schon mal, soweit ich mich Erinnern kann.


 

Kosten für Tinte und Papier sind mmn grade für Einzelpersonen hoch. Ehrlichgesagt habe ich nichtmal einen eigenen Drucker.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Nunja, ich fand die alte schon praktischer, da einfach herauslösbar - das ist aber jetzt nichts was mich irrsinnig stören würde. Von daher wenns eben unverhältnismäßig teuer geworden ist wie Thilo sagt hab ich auch nicht wirklich ein Problem mit der neuen Version.

Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich bei der aktuellen Ausgabe wie gewohnt zum Abreißen übergehen wollte und etwas blöd gekuckt hatte


----------



## spockilein (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Kosten für Tinte und Papier sind mmn grade für Einzelpersonen hoch. Ehrlichgesagt habe ich nichtmal einen eigenen Drucker.[/QUOTE]


Dann wäre noch die Möglichkeit die Hülle als Bastelbogen/Seite zu Drucken. Auf der Rückseite sollte dann Werbung sein (Wegen der Sammler).


----------



## turbosnake (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wäre nett, es gebe die Antwortoption "ich will eine herausnehmbare Klarsichthülle". Das ist nämlich die realistischste Option, da die Pappe irrsinnig teuer wurde und kein Heft im Hause Computec die mehr nutzt, sodass es leider ziemlich unrealistisch ist.


Habe die Ausgabe nicht, aber dann sollte eine passendes Inlay dabei sein,  damit man weiter alles ordnen kann.
Mit der DVD vorne drin kann man nämlich kaum lesen.


----------



## SaPass (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wäre nett, es gebe die Antwortoption "ich will eine herausnehmbare Klarsichthülle". Das ist nämlich die realistischste Option, da die Pappe irrsinnig teuer wurde und kein Heft im Hause Computec die mehr nutzt, sodass es leider ziemlich unrealistisch ist.


 Sieht also so aus, als würden wir unsere Papphülle nicht mehr bekommen. Und unter einer herausnehmbaren Klarsichthüllle kann ich mir nicht direkt etwas drunter vorstellen.

Wie wäre es denn mit einer Papierhülle mit Fenster, die einfach in die Zeitschrift reingeklebt wird, so wie man das auch mit Werbung und Booklets tut? So bekommt man die DVD wunderbar raus, zerreißt keine Hülle und Zeitschrift und nichts stört beim Blättern. Oder meintest du das mit "herausnehmbarer Klarsichthülle"?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Ok wenn die Pappe zu teuer geworden ist dann wäre die Option mit einer Klarsichthülle, oder mit einer kleineren CD / DVD Hülle die dann auf einer Seite geklebt wird. Dazu könnte dann ein Inlay mit dem Inhalt eingefügt werden. Ich bin dann mal auf das Ergebnis gespannt


----------



## turbosnake (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*



SaPass schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit einer Papierhülle mit Fenster, die einfach in die Zeitschrift reingeklebt wird, so wie man das auch mit Werbung und Booklets tut? So bekommt man die DVD wunderbar raus, zerreißt keine Hülle und Zeitschrift und nichts stört beim Blättern.


Bitte auf keinen Fall reinkleben da zerstört es nur die Seiten beim rausreißen.


----------



## SaPass (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Bitte auf keinen Fall reinkleben da zerstört es nur die Seiten beim rausreißen.


 Kann man die dann nicht an die Titelseite kleben - die wird beim herausreißen nicht zerstört. Alternativ: Auf die allerletzte Seite, denn die besteht ja aus dem gleichen Material.


----------



## Mosed (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Also die DVD-9 ist definitv besser als die DVD-10.

Verbesserungsvorschläge bzgl Hülle:

1. Die reine Papierhülle mit einer Perforation versehen und in der klassischen Größe (momentan ist die Hülle recht hoch)
2. Auf die DVD zum ausdrucken oder direkt ins Heft ein Inlay. Oder kombiniert. (Z.B. DVD-Inlay auf die DVD; CD-Inlay ins Heft)


----------



## lalaker (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Ich wünsche mir die alte Kartonhülle zurück. Das wird aber aus Kostengründen nicht machbar sein. eine perforierte Papierhülle auf der letzten Seite wäre eine akzeptable und wohl auch kostengünstige Lösung.

DVD-9 statt 10 sehe ich jedenfalls als Fortschritt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*



lalaker schrieb:


> DVD-9 statt 10 sehe ich jedenfalls als Fortschritt.


 
Zumindest das kann ich sofort unterschreiben, endlich nicht mehr die DVD drehen müssen um die Videos zu kucken.


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Ich würde eine Hülle begrüßen die ich für die Slim Case nehmen könnte.
Also einfach ein 12x12cm Karton den ich in die Hülle einschieben kann. DVD kommt dann hinein und fertig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Oktober 2012)

Da es die alte Hülle wohl nicht mehr geben wird habe ich "was anderes" gewählt.

VOB mir aus auch eine Kunststoffhülle, nur muss sich sich anständig auslösen lassen. Und es wäre cool, wenn auf der Hülle wieder der Inhalt steht.

Ein Blatt mit dem Inhaltsverzeichnis lassend für ein solches slimcase wäre auch cool. Könnte dann ja auf der cd sein, so dass man es nur noch drücken müsste.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

[X] _Etwas anderes(im Post darauf eingehen)_
.... da es wie bereits gesagt wurde aus Kostengründen die alte Papphülle nicht mehr geben wird, bevorzuge ich den Vorschlag eine perforierte Papierhülle vor der letzten Seite einzufügen,


----------



## bofferbrauer (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Die alte war mir lieber und auch praktischer imo



SaPass schrieb:


> Kann man die dann nicht an die Titelseite kleben - die wird beim herausreißen nicht zerstört. Alternativ: Auf die allerletzte Seite, denn die besteht ja aus dem gleichen Material.


 
Das gab es auch mal bei anderen Magazinen aber sieht nachher bescheuert aus wenn du wieder zum Magazin greifst, als würde etwas fehlen...

Der Französische Weg (Ich nenn es mal so weil dies bei Französischen Magazinen gang und gäbe ist) wäre wohl zu teuer. Dort wird das Ganze Magazin mitsamt den DVDs in ihren Hüllen eingeschweißt. Hat den Vorteil dass das Heft in jeder Version immer gleich bleibt und nicht hinzu bzw entfernt werden muss für Magazin oder DVD Version. Nur die Beilagen, zu denen dann auch die DVDs gehören, ändern sich


----------



## bofferbrauer (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

sorry doppelpost, bitte löschen


----------



## Fireb0ng (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Stört mich nicht und ich finde es so besser da, da die Papphüllen sich bei mir immer Auflösen.
DVD 2x raus und es fällt auseinander


----------



## ToTm@n (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

[x] _Stört mich, ich hätte gern die alte Hülle zurück. _

_Kann man prima raustrennen und aufbewahren!_


----------



## oneofone (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wäre nett, es gebe die Antwortoption "ich will eine herausnehmbare Klarsichthülle". Das ist nämlich die realistischste Option, da die Pappe irrsinnig teuer wurde und kein Heft im Hause Computec die mehr nutzt, sodass es leider ziemlich unrealistisch ist.



Meist du solche Hüllen? (habe auf die schnelle nur bei dem Shop gefunden)
Veloflex CD-Hülle zum Abheften für 1 CD, PP, transp., versch. Packungsinhalte - Büromaterial bei officio.de

Darüber lässt sich verhandeln. ^^

Ansonsten:
[X] Stört mich, ich hätte gern die alte Hülle zurück.

Zum thema computec:
Die PCG hat schon seit längerung die Papphülle in der größe für DVD-Hüllen
Die PCA hat zumindest in der aktuellen Ausgabe die gleiche Hülle wie die PCGH (extra im Laden nachgeguckt), wobei ich die nicht als Messlatte sehe.


----------



## Aer0 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

mich stört die hülle ebenfalls,wenn pape so "irrsinnig" teuer geworden ist kann man ja eine klarsicht hülle nehmen,ist ja immernoch billiger.ich dachte die spinnen als ich das papier ding in meiner zeitung sah.


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Läuft nicht irgendwas falsch, wenn die Plastikhülle billiger ist als Pappe?


----------



## Homerclon (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Ich vermute eher, das Thilo solche Hüllen gemeint hatte.
Die bestehen zu großem Teil aus Papier, nur einseitig ist ein Klarsicht-Plastik-Fenster.

Damit wäre ich auch zufrieden. Hauptsache es ist sauber heraustrennbar.
(Eingeklebte lassen sich, wenn man vorsichtig heran geht, ohne Zerstörung herauslösen.)


----------



## Cleriker (5. Oktober 2012)

Eine klarsichthülle ist klar und nicht zu 80% undurchsichtig.


----------



## bofferbrauer (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*



oneofone schrieb:


> Meist du solche Hüllen? (habe auf die schnelle nur bei dem Shop gefunden)
> Veloflex CD-Hülle zum Abheften für 1 CD, PP, transp., versch. Packungsinhalte - Büromaterial bei officio.de


 
Denke auch eher, dass Thilo die meinte aus Homerclons Link, aber die, die du da Zeigt, sind doch auch interessant. Wenn man nun auch noch den passenden ordner in PCGH Look bekommen würde wär das eigentlich eine sehr gute Lösung. Aufgrund des Ordners eventuell nur was für Abonnierte


----------



## T'PAU (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Dass die einseitige DVD und die einfache Papierhülle fast nur aus Kostengründen gekommen sind, war mir klar.
Beim lesen des Editorials mit doch etwas _blumigen_ Umschreibungen des Sachverhalts, konnte ich mir ein schmunzeln nicht verkneifen. 

Also mit einer Papierhülle mit Perforation könnte ich mich noch anfreunden. Aber so wie jetzt, wo's das halbe Zeitschriften-Cover und die DVD-Hülle zerfetzt beim raustrennen... no way!


----------



## Mosed (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*



T'PAU schrieb:


> Also mit einer Papierhülle mit Perforation könnte ich mich noch anfreunden. Aber so wie jetzt, wo's das halbe Zeitschriften-Cover und die DVD-Hülle zerfetzt beim raustrennen...


 
Kleiner Tipp: Es gibt eine Erfindung namens "Schere".  

Aber eine Perforation wäre praktischer.


----------



## newjohnny (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

[x] Stört mich, ich hätte gern die alte Hülle zurück.

Das war leider ein Rückschritt, wenn ich das Titelblatt halb abreiße, weil ich bequem umblättern will, läuft etwas schief .

Ps: Der von "Thilo" angeschlagene Ton ist meiner Meinung nach inakzeptabel. Es wird stillschweigend eine Änderung des Heftes vollzogen, im Editorial steht zudem: ,, Natürlich interessiert mich ihre Meinung über dieses Thema(...)."
Dies ist eine Einladung zum Äußern der Meinung, die er hier allerdings anscheinend doch nicht hören möchte.
Eine Erklärung, warum die alte Hülle nicht mehr vorhanden ist, war vorher nicht zu finden. Natürlich ist das nur eine Kleinigkeit, aber trotzdem ist die Art und Weise des Umgangs mit der Aussage der Umfrage und Meinung der Teilnehmer fragwürdig.
Danke an "GoldenMIC" für die Umfrage.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wäre nett, es gebe die Antwortoption "ich will eine herausnehmbare Klarsichthülle". Das ist nämlich die realistischste Option, da die Pappe irrsinnig teuer wurde und kein Heft im Hause Computec die mehr nutzt, sodass es leider ziemlich unrealistisch ist.


 
Das Material ist mir eigentlich fast egal (wobei weniger Plastik immer gut ist), aber an der Klebefalz perforiert muss sie sein!


----------



## Mosed (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*



newjohnny schrieb:


> [x]
> Ps: Der von "Thilo" angeschlagene Ton ist meiner Meinung nach inakzeptabel. Es wird stillschweigend eine Änderung des Heftes vollzogen, im Editorial steht zudem: ,, Natürlich interessiert mich ihre Meinung über dieses Thema(...)."
> Dies ist eine Einladung zum Äußern der Meinung, die er hier allerdings anscheinend doch nicht hören möchte.


 
Liest du andere Texte als ich?

Thilo hat ganz sachlich und freundlich geschrieben, dass die Papphülle mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht zurückommen wird.

Wie du auf die Idee kommst, unsere Meinung sei nicht gefragt, verstehe ich auch nicht. Viele mögen der Meinung sein, die Papphülle zurückhaben zu wollen - diese Meinung wurde akzeptiert, von niemanden (unsachlich) kritisiert, und mit dem Hinweis kommentiert, dass dies nicht möglich ist. Aber auf umsetzbare Verbesserungsvorschläge wird PCGH sicherlich eingehen.


Aber das ist wahrscheinlich wie bei Volksabstimmungen: Die Demonstranten akzeptieren die Abstimmung nur, wenn sie nach ihren Wünschen ausfallen. Ansonsten wird der Wille des Volkes ignoriert und munter weiterdemonstiert (und randaliert, was ja auch sehr demokratisch ist ^^) (siehe z.B. Stuttgart 21)
Solange es nach der eigenen Nase geht ist die Welt in Ordnung, geht es gegen die eigenen Vorstellungen sind die anderen undemokratisch etc...


----------



## garfield36 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gab es die Diskussion voriges Jahr doch schon mal. Aufgrund des überwältigenden Leservotums ist man dann wieder zur Papphülle zurückgekehrt. Offenbar hält man die Leser für ziemlich vergesslich, und versucht es halt jetzt wieder. 
Das ist natürlich das gute Recht des Verlages. Mein gutes Recht als Käufer ist, in Zukunft die DVD-lose Ausgabe zu kaufen.


----------



## Malkav85 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

[x]_ Stört mich, ich hätte gern die alte Hülle zurück.

_Die DVD stört sehr beim blättern. Daher trenne ich diese immer heraus. Bei der jetzigen Papierhülle geht entweder das Klebeband welches die Seiten zusammenhält kaputt, oder der Rest, der noch von der Hülle im Heft verbleibt hindert beim lesen, weil er gegen die Seiten drückt.


----------



## Citynomad (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Also ich bin ganz entschieden für die alte Hülle und wäre auch bereit dafür zu zahlen. 5,30€ sind eh ein krummer und wirklich eigenartiger Betrag. Macht doch 5,50€ daraus. Dafür bekommen wir die Papphülle wieder und 
A: die Redaktion ne neue Kaffemaschine, 
B: das Team ne Schulung wie man den Mikrofonpegel richtig wählt, 
C: die Benchmarkfraktion ein extra Budget für zusätzliche Spiele-Kopien, um in Zukunft weitere tolle Multiplayertests machen zu können, 
D: PCGH ein Budget für gelegentliche extra Gimmicks im Heft oder 
E: wir alle einen zeitlichen Puffer vor weiteren irgendwann notwendigen Preiserhöhungen.

PS: Ich habe zu dem Thema mit dem Preis und der Hülle eine extra Umfrage aufgemacht.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Oktober 2012)

Dann verlink sie doch hier. Knüpft ja an diese hier an und stört dieses Ergebnis nicht.


----------



## Citynomad (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Gute Idee. 

Wer als hier gerade "rumirrt" und mit seiner Stimme zeigen möchte ob er bereit wäre für die alte Hülle einen Aufpreis zu zahlen oder dieses ablehnt, kann das hier tun.


----------



## spockilein (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*



Citynomad schrieb:


> Also ich bin ganz entschieden für die alte Hülle und wäre auch bereit dafür zu zahlen. 5,30€ sind eh ein krummer und wirklich eigenartiger Betrag. Macht doch 5,50€ daraus. Dafür bekommen wir die Papphülle wieder und
> A: die Redaktion ne neue Kaffemaschine,
> B: das Team ne Schulung wie man den Mikrofonpegel richtig wählt,
> C: die Benchmarkfraktion ein extra Budget für zusätzliche Spiele-Kopien, um in Zukunft weitere tolle Multiplayertests machen zu können,
> ...



Ich glaube, das ist die beste Idee. Und die 20 Cent mehr im Monat sind nun wirklich eine tragbare Belastung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*



newjohnny schrieb:


> Ps: Der von "Thilo" angeschlagene Ton ist meiner Meinung nach inakzeptabel. Es wird stillschweigend eine Änderung des Heftes vollzogen, im Editorial steht zudem: ,, Natürlich interessiert mich ihre Meinung über dieses Thema(...)."
> Dies ist eine Einladung zum Äußern der Meinung, die er hier allerdings anscheinend doch nicht hören möchte.
> Eine Erklärung, warum die alte Hülle nicht mehr vorhanden ist, war vorher nicht zu finden. Natürlich ist das nur eine Kleinigkeit, aber trotzdem ist die Art und Weise des Umgangs mit der Aussage der Umfrage und Meinung der Teilnehmer fragwürdig.
> Danke an "GoldenMIC" für die Umfrage.



Welchen Ton meinst Du? Ich finde da wirklich nichts "Inakzeptables" in meinem Posting. Aber vielleicht bin ich betriebsblind.


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Welchen Ton meinst Du? Ich finde da wirklich nichts "Inakzeptables" in meinem Posting. Aber vielleicht bin ich betriebsblind.


 
Nee, ich weiß auch nicht wo man da einen "inakzeptablen" Ton finden konnte.


----------



## Citynomad (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Ganz im Gegenteil. Ich finde den Beitrag einen kurzen sachlichen Einblick in die Beweggründe für die neue Hülle. Reine Information, ohne Wertschätzung und eventuelle Meinungsmache. Der aktuellen Diskussion wird sein Lauf gelassen, ohne diesen in eine Richtung zu beeinflussen. Damit gibt es nämlich weiter echtes Feedback und kein sinnloses getrolle. Thilo hätte auch gar nichts dazu sagen brauchen, warum wir aktuell die neue Hülle haben. Solche Beiträge sind eher zu begrüßen, statt zu kritisieren.


----------



## BikeRider (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

[x]_ Etwas anderes(im Post darauf eingehen)
Ich würde die neue akzeptieren, wenn man wenigstens ein CD-Cove mit Vor- und Rückseite ausdrucken könnte.
_


----------



## newjohnny (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Welchen Ton meinst Du? Ich finde da wirklich nichts "Inakzeptables" in meinem Posting. Aber vielleicht bin ich betriebsblind.


 
Auf mich persönlich hat es sehr patzig gewirkt, weil es für mich so aussah, als ob der Umfrageersteller für die Unwissenheit darüber, dass er nicht wusste, dass es die alte Hülle nicht mehr geben wird, "gerüffelt" wurde. Aber anscheinend war es anderes gemeint, für diesen Fall tut es mir leid.


----------



## bingo88 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Diese unperforierten Hüllen stören mich gewaltig. Von mir aus kann das ruhig eine Papierhülle oder was auch immer sein, wenn man diese denn sauber heraustrennen kann.


----------



## StefanStg (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Ich möchte die alte wieder haben. Wie ich versucht habe die DVD rauszunehmen habe ich gleich eine Seite eingerissen


----------



## der_yappi (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Das jetzt ne einseitige aber zweischichtige DVD im Heft ist finde ich 
Aber das Papierdingens geht mal gar nicht 
Die alte Hülle war besser.
Aber wenn ihr bei dem Papierdingens bleiben wollt, dann bitte mit Abtrennkante / so perforiert das man sie leicht aus dem Heft trennen kann.


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Bisher war mir die Art der Hülle egal. Ich kannte diese Art der Hülle und der Befestigung aus den Sonderheften. Dank Teppichmesser und Feingefühl kann ich mich damit ganz gut arrangieren. 

Ich würde nur ungerne mehr bezahlen wollen, für eine komfortabler heraustrennbare Hülle. Dank Abo kann es mir aber auch das egal sein.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

[x] Die alte Hülle sollte zurückkehren

Auch mir wäre es egal im Jahr 86ct mehr zu zahlen, wenn ich dafür nur die "alte" Hülle zurückbekäme. Und zwar schon als Inlay für die aktuelle, in der nächsten Ausgabe. Ich erinnere mich dunkel, daß der Verlag das schon mindestens einmal versucht hat. Es gäbe doch sicher andere Möglichkeiten Geld zu sparen. Das Papier und Heftformat ist ja schon angeglichen. Da gibts wohl nix mehr zu sparen, außer auf 256 Farben zu reduzieren....

*Was, wenn Ihr die Hülle sponsoren laßt? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß auf der Hülle oder DVD ein Wasserzeichen von Alternate.de, Caseking, Aquatuning oder Mindfactory prangern könnte oder ähnliches, wie ASUS, MSI oder XFX. Ein Wasserzeichen würde mich nicht stören. *

Es ist ja so, daß Printmedien immer weiter an Auflage verlieren werden. Mir gefällt das auch nicht. Logische Folge sollte also sein, daß man so lange Kosten reduziert, bis man so eine Art Tageszeitung in BILD-Format vor sich liegen hat... Wollen wir denn sowas?

Logische Folge muß sein: Exklusiver zu werden. Die Hardwareluxx ist weg und hatte diesen richtigen Weg beschritten. Mag sein, daß ich da ein Dinosaurier bin, aber das ist nun mal meine Meinung. *Hochglanzheftchen, die man bei Bürobeleuchtung vor lauter Reflektionen nicht richtig lesen kann! Ja, das will ich eigentlich!* Ob ich nun 65,70 Euro oder 74,50 Euro im Jahr für ein Abo zahle ist mir wirklich egal, wenn es nur eine Freude ist, das Heft in die Hand zu nehmen. 

Hoffentlich läuft das nicht darauf hinaus, daß am Ende die PCG wieder mit der PCGH zusammengelegt wird und einfach nur regelmäßig Sonderhefte, wie Oliver Pusse´s PCGHX erscheinen werden (, die auch häßliche Hüllen nutzten).

MfG kampfschaaaf


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Was sagt das Team eigentlich zum bisherigen Stand der Umfrage?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Ich sage: Zu Recht lehnen die meisten Leute die DVD-Verpackung bei der 11 ab. Zur 12 kommt eine Variante mit Abrisskante.
Das wird auch bei den letzten Mohikanern im Haus mit Pappe so sein. Die Pappe ist aus wirtschaftlichen Gründe keine Option mehr. Leider.

Insofern hat euer Protest einen gewissen Erfolg. Mich selbst hat die Version auch gestört. Ich bin einfach naiv davon ausgegangen, dass wir eine heraustrennbare Version haben. Shame on me.

Die Frage wäre: Will hier wirklich jemand eine ausdruckbare Version (PDF auf Datenträger)?


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Ich möchte keine Ausdruckbare Version. So selten wie ich den Drucker anwerfe ist mir das zu schade um die Tinte. 
Im großen Stil wie ihr es macht ist das pro Person günstiger, wäre eine Ausschneidbare Hülle oder sonstiges nicht auch eine Option?
Ich weiß ja nicht genau was da von den Kosten machbar ist. Eine Papphülle wäre für mich nach wie vor das Optimum, allerdings sehe ich den Grund ein.
Nun ist die Frage ob man neben der Abrisskante(die schonmal ein großer Fortschritt ist!) noch etwas zu holen ist


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Das Papier im Heft ist halt schon ziemlich dünn. Wäre das wertig für euch?


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Mh stimmt, das ist ein Problem.
Mir würden 2 Ideen einfallen.
Entweder auf eine der Umschlagseiten drucken, was wohl Werbeplatz wegnehmen würde und das Heft "zerstören" würde wenn mans ausschneidet.
Anonsten ist es doch so das ihr öfter in der Heftmitte auf für Spielcodes solche Zettel mit etwas stärkeren Papier einbindet. Wäre das eine Option? Wäre nur die Frage ob in Bunt sowie mit abtrennbarer Kante dann nicht wieder zu teuer wäre.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Zur 12 kommt eine Variante mit Abrisskante.







> Die Frage wäre: Will hier wirklich jemand eine ausdruckbare Version (PDF auf Datenträger)?



Ich nicht. Weder kann ich ausreichend dicke Pappe bedrucken, noch habe ich Lust auf kleben und ich werde garantiert auch keine Leerhüllen kaufen, um mit Inlays zu arbeiten. Dafür sind es einfach zu viele Scheiben, die in zu vielen Fällen kein zweites Mal angeguckt werden.




GoldenMic schrieb:


> Anonsten ist es doch so das ihr öfter in der Heftmitte auf für Spielcodes solche Zettel mit etwas stärkeren Papier einbindet. Wäre das eine Option? Wäre nur die Frage ob in Bunt sowie mit abtrennbarer Kante dann nicht wieder zu teuer wäre.


 
Wenn sie einen Hüllenzettel aus extradickem Papier drucken und einkleben könnten, dann könnten sie auch gleich noch die DVD in diesen reinschieben und das wäre die bisherige Lösung


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Ja, Ruyven sagt leider die Wahrheit. 

Was denken denn die anderen darüber? Ausdruck-PDF auf DVD? Ausschneidbare Seite für Hüllen? Sonstige Ideen?


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Die Frage wäre: Will hier wirklich jemand eine ausdruckbare Version (PDF auf Datenträger)?


 
Wäre die Version dann wie eine DVD also passend zur DVD Hülle oder zumindest für Slim Case?


----------



## Niza (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich sage: Zu Recht lehnen die meisten Leute die DVD-Verpackung bei der 11 ab. Zur 12 kommt eine Variante mit Abrisskante.



Das ist doch mal super


Die neue in der 11/2012 geht mal garnicht 
Ich habe direkt weil ich Abreissen wollte das Heft an der kannte beschädigt.

Die erste Ausgabe die ich von euch immer noch habe also Ausgabe 10/2003 hatte ja schon die Pappe.
Und auf einmal wird aus kostengründen nach zich Jahren daran gespart .
Schade eigentlich.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## oneofone (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich sage: Zu Recht lehnen die meisten Leute die DVD-Verpackung bei der 11 ab. Zur 12 kommt eine Variante mit Abrisskante.
> ...


Hört sich super an. Hat die dann auch eine handliche Größe? Diese hat einen unnötigen Rand.


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> ...
> Die Frage wäre: Will hier wirklich jemand eine ausdruckbare Version (PDF auf Datenträger)?


 Dafür ist mir die Tinte zu teuer (~ 700 €/L).


----------



## GeForce-Lover (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ja, Ruyven sagt leider die Wahrheit.
> 
> Was denken denn die anderen darüber? Ausdruck-PDF auf DVD? Ausschneidbare Seite für Hüllen? Sonstige Ideen?


 
PDF
Das kommt dann in Slim-Hüllen


----------



## Research (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Lasst zu der PDF-Versiom mal ne Umfrage starten. Ich brauche Bäume wenn ich schnell etwas nachschlagen will. Zusätzlich eine Heft-PDF auf DVD wäre genial wenn man sich so eine Datenbank bauen könnte. Mit Suche und anderem Schnickschnack.

Habt Ihr kein PDF-ABO?

Gut ist das die Hülle wieder problemlos raus trennbar ist. Mit Klarsichtfolie-Anteil? Wenn ja, macht noch auf die Hülle Werbung.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Könnte man die Hülle nicht komplett aus Papier oder ganz dünner Pappe machen und dann einfach den Inhalt draufdrucken


----------



## ile (20. Oktober 2012)

Nicht mehr wirtschaftlich? Tja, dann muss ich mir auch überlegen, ob es für mich noch wirtschaftlich ist, die DVD-Version zu kaufen. Ich kann euer Argument verstehen, hoffe aber doch, dass ihr auch versteht, dass ich mir genauso überlegen muss, wofür ich mein Geld ausgebe...


----------



## Mosed (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*



Research schrieb:


> Lasst zu der PDF-Versiom mal ne Umfrage starten. Ich brauche Bäume wenn ich schnell etwas nachschlagen will. Zusätzlich eine Heft-PDF auf DVD wäre genial wenn man sich so eine Datenbank bauen könnte. Mit Suche und anderem Schnickschnack.


 
Es ging um eine PDF mit dem CD-Cover, nicht eine Heft-PDF.

Die PCGH gibt es ab und zu als PDF-Archiv. Bis Ende 2011 war letztens mal auf einer DVD drauf.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin für die ausdruckbare PDF-Version!


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Ich bin auch für die PDF Version, ist mir immerhin lieber als gar keine Version


----------



## coroc (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Also, ich hab mir ne PCGH gegönnt und finde es doof, dass ich für die DVD immer mein Heft raussuchen muss, daher:

_[X]  Stört mich, ich hätte gern die alte Hülle zurück._


----------



## Skysnake (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Ich geb auch mal meinen Seinf dazu ab.

Ich hab auch meine Zeitschrift seit Jahr und Tag mit DVD gekauft. Ich schau nicht mal, was drauf ist, sondern kauf Sie mit DVD, dabei nutze ich die DVD meistens sogar gar nicht!!!

Ich will aber eben die volle Version und nicht ne Schmalspurversion, wo ich mich dann am Ende ärgere, das mir was fehlt...

Hat auch seine tollen Seiten. Mir war langweilig, also mal die von diesem JAhr durchgeschaut, udn gesehen, das TitanQuest drauf ist, welches ich aktuell bis zur vergasung zocke  (also für heutige Verhältnisse bis zur Vergasung )

Danach kommt noch Rome usw. 

Ihr habt aktuell echt gute Games drauf, nicht so Sachen wie das erste Prince of Persia, was dann nicht so wirklich der Knaller mehr ist. Gerade deshalb finde ich es SEHR schade, mit der neuen Hülle


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*



coroc schrieb:


> Also, ich hab mir ne PCGH gegönnt und finde es doof, dass ich für die DVD immer mein Heft raussuchen muss, daher:



Das verstehe ich jetzt aber nicht. Auf der DVD selbst ist doch der Inhalt gut lesbar abgedruckt. So gesehen sogar ein Fortschritt, weil du eben außer der DVD nichts andere mehr brauchst (von eventuellen Seriennummern bei Vollversionen mal abgesehen).


----------



## coroc (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Nein, ich meine wenn die DVD im Heft ist und da ich zu viele Hefte habe, geht gern eins verloren und ich muss das gesuchte Heft suchen...Allerdings bin ich für euer Heft DVDs inzwischen auf Plastik hüllen umgestigen, nur die kosten halt auch was...


----------



## Mosed (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Warum willst du dann die alte Hülle zurück, wenn du die eh nicht nutzt? 

Und rausnehmen kann man die DVDs ja immer. Egal ob Pappe oder Kunststoff.


----------



## coroc (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Ich nutzte die Plastehülle ersatzweise...


----------



## Maverick64 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Bei mir war das größte Problem nicht die Hülle...
Die DVD war wohl in der Produktion verrutscht und voll in den Einband mit eingeklebt.
Dazu hat der Cutter scheinbar gleich noch die Kante der DVD mit abgehackt...

Insofern ist mir zwar eigentlich egal, was kommt, ob alte Hülle oder Papierhülle, aber sowas sollte definitiv nicht passieren können!


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Nutz den Umtauschservice in diesem Fall.


----------



## Windows0.1 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

[x]_ Stört mich, ich hätte gern die alte Hülle zurück.

Dieser Papierfetzen vorne ist echt unschön
_


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Stört mich, ich hätte gern die alte Hülle zurück.

In den alten Hüllen konnte man die DVD viel besser lagern und hatte auf einen Blick alle Infos (das Bild auf der Vorderseite hat einem das Suchen sehr erleichtert). Außerdem sieht die neue Hülle einfach nicht so schön aus


----------



## JoKa29 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

[x]_ Stört mich, ich hätte gern die alte Hülle zurück.
_
_ 
_


----------



## Maverick64 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Nutz den Umtauschservice in diesem Fall.


Angeschrieben hab ich die schon, bisher: Keine Reaktion!


----------



## BikeRider (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Wie wäre es mit alte Hülle plus Ausdruckcover ?


----------



## Top Banana (1. November 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Hi,

hab mir gestern die neue PC GAMES geholt. Die Primitive Hülle hat jetzt sage und schreibe eine Perforation. Doch leider kann man diese in die Tonne kicken. Hab wieder mal meine Titelseite beim versuch die Hülle herauszutrennen ein gerissen.
Wenn beim nächsten mal wieder so ein Unfug drin ist, dann verzicht ich auf die DVD. Bei mir fliegen jetzt schon drei so schlimm zerfetzte hüllen herum, die zu nichts merh zu gebrauchen sind.


----------



## InQontrol (5. November 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Also ich fände die alte Verpackung besser, wie bei einer DVD welche ich dann in einer Blanko DVD-Hülle einlegen kann.
Die neue DVD finde ich gut mit dem Inhaltsverzeichnis auf der DVD.
mfg


----------



## TempestX1 (5. November 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Naja. Das könnte doch bei PCGames und PCGames Hardware eine PDF auf die Disk legen mit den Coverbilder einmal im DVD Format und einmal im CD Format zum ausdrucken.
So spart Marquard Geld, das PCGH Team hat Platz für Text und die welche die CD/DVD in Hüllen aufbewahren können das Teil ausdrucken, einzig der Designer hat etwas mehr Arbeit.


----------



## hsv2012 (6. November 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

ja! das gab es schonmal bis Heft 12/2004 (bedruckte DVD) ABER auch ein Pappcover! für 4,60€! 
Ähnlich wie Computer Bild! immer etwas teurer mehr Werbung und weniger Interessantes. Darf man sich nicht wundern wenn immer weniger Leser die Zeitschrift kaufen.


----------



## TempestX1 (6. November 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Eigentlich solltest du wissen das insgesamt alles teurer wird (Strom, Wasser, Nahrungspreise, Benzin, Sonstiges zum Leben und Materialien)
Zugfahrten haben damals auch mal 20 Pfennig gekostet und 100 Dollar waren ein großes Vermögen.


----------



## hsv2012 (6. November 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Eigentlich solltest du wissen das insgesamt alles teurer wird (Strom, Wasser, Nahrungspreise, Benzin, Sonstiges zum Leben und Materialien)
> Zugfahrten haben damals auch mal 20 Pfennig gekostet und 100 Dollar waren ein großes Vermögen.


Ja VIELES (nicht alles) wird teurer, mit 20 cent mehr könnte man ja leben, aber alles immer etwas schlechter machen? Habe ne DVD Tasche da ist alles geordnet...mit Cover (jetzt nicht kommen mit selber ausdrucken, extra Drucker anschmeissen..) wie schon gechrieben bis 12/2004 gab es DVD bedruckt und Cover!


----------



## GoldenMic (6. November 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Bitte auch an der neuen Umfrage teilnehmen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-diskussion-dvd-huelle-ab-pcgh-12-2012-a.html


----------



## Cuddleman (6. November 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

In gewisser Weise, ist's einfach egal.

Die Papphüllen waren durch die äußere informative Gestaltung, gegenüber der Papierhülle wesentlich besser.

Nachteilig bei den Papphüllen, war der Pappstrukturabdruck auf der ungelabelten DVD-Seite, welcher sich beim Transport der gestapelten Exemplare zum Handel in die DVD-Schicht einprägte. 
Das hat, zumindest bei mir, ab und zu dem DVD-Laufwerk ordentlich Probleme bereitet, oder der Lesedienst wurde komplett verweigert.

Das gleiche Problem gibts/gabs auch z.B. bei den PC-Games-, c't und PC-Action-Heften.

Die Papierhüllen erzeugen, nach meinen Feststellungen mit anderen Zeitschriften, keine Prägung, oder Scheuerstellen ala Pappe, außer der Heftstapel ist 3m hoch. 

Dann gibts auch schon mal matte Stellen auf der DVD, mit den gleichen Problemen.

Im Heft 11/2012 konnte man die DVD sehr einfach aus der Papierhülle befreien, in dem man einfach mit Gefühl, den Klebefalz des Verschlußes (wie bei Briefkovert nur eben nicht festverklebt) sachte öffnete.

Andere Papierhüllen sind weitestgehend genauso verschloßen, nur leider oft fest verklebt und haben aber zum Heftrand hin einen breiteren festverschlossenen Rand an der Bindungskante.

In der Vergangenheit, hat sich deshalb ein "Cutter"-Messer als sehr hilfreich erwiesen, in dem man sauber am Bindungsrand die Hülle abschnitt, ohne die darunterliegende erste Seite arg zu beschädigen.

Erfreulicherweise, ist die jetzige Papierhülle so schön groß, das die Archivierung in einem Aktenordner noch besser funktioniert.

Erstaunlicherweise, muß für einige Leser extra die Videoanleitung Auskunft geben, wie man, dann auch noch mit Sollrißstelle/Perforation, die Hülle aus dem Heft entfernt!

Heft 12/2012 gibts erst bei mir Morgen, oder heute Abend.


----------



## garfield36 (10. November 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

Wider besseren Wissens habe ich mir noch einmal die Ausgabe mit DVD gekauft. Die Perforation ist ein schlechter Witz, vor allem wenn sie schon fast im Heftrücken verschwindet. Dies war nun definitiv das letzte Heft mit DVD in der Papierhülle, welches ich gekauft habe. Damit verliert der Verlag bei mir € 1,50 pro Ausgabe. Nachdem was ich bisher an Kommentaren gelesen habe, werden wohl auch auch noch andere Käufer auf die DVD-lose Ausgabe umsteigen.


----------



## Zsinj (11. November 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

# Stört mich, ich hätte gern die alte Hülle zurück.

Das Ding stört beim Blättern 
Ich will etwas das man (sehr) gut heraus trennen kann.


----------



## tester11111 (28. November 2012)

*AW: [Diskussion/Umfrage] Die DVD Hülle der PCGH 11/2012*

So kann man auch Kunden vergraulen. Die alte Hülle war doch eigentlich fast genial!! 
Man konnte sie gut heraustrennen und platzsparend archivieren. Covermäßig war auch nichts auszusetzen. Bei der neuen muss man erst mal den Drucker anschmeißen und auch noch eine Hülle besorgen. Das kommt für mich überhaupt nicht infrage. 
Ihr hattet das schon mal geändert, aber dann auch wieder rückgängig gemacht. 
Das Heft 12/2012 hab ich erst garnicht gekauft, obwohl seit der ersten Ausgabe dabei und wenn es so bleibt...na dann habe ich auch etwas Geld gespart..... zum Leid für Euch.


----------

